# Are Rubberbands Toxic?



## bchc (Jan 7, 2007)

I was thinking of putting rubber bands on to hold the filter floss to the plastic thingy that used to hold the pad with carbon in it when you first buy a filter.

Is this safe for piranha's? Can any type of rubberband be used?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I use them all the time no harm but they keep on falling apart cause of the water. But no harm on this side I just rince them out really good.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

either way...the rubber band wont last long. its gonna rot


----------



## bchc (Jan 7, 2007)

About how long do they last? Days weeks or months?

Is it worth it? What do you guys use?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

use fishing line :nod:


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

bchc said:


> use fishing line :nod:


Or zipties.


----------



## bchc (Jan 7, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> use fishing line :nod:


Oh man that is sweet!!! I never even thought of that! (I have 10,000 yds sitting not 3 feet from me too!

Damn this site rocks!!!!

Thanks everyone. It's going for my new rhom I'm getting Friday.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

what about the plastic ''zipties''


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

or plastic zipties







just use things from around the house like I do


----------



## bchc (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, the zipties are a great idea also. I suck at being creative but you guys got some great ideas here.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Were here to make your fish Experience Easyer and your Piranhas life less stressful.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

post pics of your rhom when you can


----------



## bchc (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Sangre_Roja this site and you guys definitely do that.

I'll see how he feels on Friday, jmax611 but will probably post them on Saturday as I want to keep the lights off the first day. I'm geeked about this, it will be my first one ever. I just got some RBP's as my first piranhas about 5 months ago. There's some pics in here somewhere of them from a couple weeks ago.

I've had this 55 set up for a year with danios and guppies and have been waiting to see if I could do good with the rbp's and everyone said they looked healthy so I'm going for it. (The rbp's are in a 75 not the 55)

I feel like a kid at Christmas again with this waiting!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Rubber bands use some kind of chemical to keep them from drying out. Im sure that chemical isnt the best thing for fish but i dont think a few small rubber bands would hurt. I would just make sure you wash them really well and replace them often as a fish eating a piece of broken off rb woudlnt be good.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Zip ties!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Rubber bands use some kind of chemical to keep them from drying out. Im sure that chemical isnt the best thing for fish but i dont think a few small rubber bands would hurt. I would just make sure you wash them really well and replace them often as a fish eating a piece of broken off rb woudlnt be good.


this is the best answer yet,,,,DONT USE RUBER BANDS,, notice how thay fall apart in a month or so..? welll the part that dissapeared GUESS WARE THAT WENT ,, in the water the same water your fish swim in,,, trust me i lost bout 80 feeder convict babys cuz of it i know this cuz everythang was fine in my planted tank ,, all but the rubber bands ,, i blaimed it on fertz but i was rong.


----------



## bchc (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok thank you for the advice. I took them out and used fishing line earlier and will use that until I get some zip ties.

Thanks for looking out everyone.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------

